# air bag/steering wheel question



## andulong (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi all,

I posted this in the truck forum a few days ago without any response, giving it a try over here...

I have a 97 Nissan PU that I am working on. I have a VERY irritating rattle from within the steering wheel/airbag assembly. I have finally figured out where the sound is coming from but not sure what to do about it. I have found that the rattle is coming from what looks like a long black heavy rubber piece mounted up high inside the assembly. It appears to have come loose or may be shock mounted on rubber. I can only see in thru the 3 access ports and can not really tell what this piece even is. My shop manuel does not cover this area. So, I know what is making the rattle but do not want to try to "fix" it until I am sure what this piece is. 

Any ideas???Thanxxx
T


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

im not sure but take off the air bag, and see what under it


----------



## andulong (Nov 18, 2004)

Sounds easy enough, I have worked on cars all my life but have absolutely no experience with airbags. Is this a safe thing to do? Is it covered in most shop manuals? Lots of special tools required? I dont want a face full of bag...

Thanks.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

one special key is reqired unplug you battery( have good reactions) good luck


----------



## maximus (Oct 8, 2004)

black_ser95 said:


> one special key is reqired unplug you battery (have good reactions) good luck


fully disconnect battery and leave it for 10-20 minutes before you do anything. should be torx bolts so youll need a torx set and then youll just have to unscrew starting at the backside of the steering wheel or prying off the side and bottom covers of the airbag 'box' (which is where the airbag sits into)
once the airbag is exposed, unbolt the bolts holding it in, disconnect wiring and remove.
NOTE OF IMPORTANCE: all bolts that are used to hold the airbag in MUST BE REPLACED WITH BRAND NEW BOLTS.
try the spare parts desk at your local nissan dealer.
hope this helps some.


----------



## andulong (Nov 18, 2004)

*Thanks for all the info..but.....*

Thanks for the info but I can't even figure out how to get to the airbag, let alone remove it. I can't see any fastners for the horn button, airbag cover and do not want to pry too much. I went to Kragen for a shop manual but they were out of my year range. Thanks for any more info. Here is where I get stuck. I remove the 3 access panels in the side of the assembly and can see the torx screws. I can't tell how the horn button/ cover comes off and think that if I could remove this, I can fix my problem without even removing the airbag. There are a couple of (very flat headed) round fasteners that appear to be holding the cover on but have pried on them without any luck.


----------



## maximus (Oct 8, 2004)

try having a look here.
http://www.iposer.com/TBO/Nissan & Infinity FSMs/
maybe it has your manual. i D/L the Maxima one and it covers EVERYTHING...over 1000 pages.


----------



## andulong (Nov 18, 2004)

*thanks*

Found it...


----------



## maximus (Oct 8, 2004)

andulong said:


> Found it...


so how did you go?


----------



## andulong (Nov 18, 2004)

*Can't get the parts/tools*

Since I am in CA, it seems that you are not allowed to work on your own car, at least not the airbag. Imagine that, everything is illegal here.

I may try to get the supplies out of state and do it myself anyway...


----------

